
Inox – prevent data transmission to Google to get a minimal Chromium browser - temp
https://github.com/gcarq/inox-patchset
======
temp
Also something similar

[https://github.com/Eloston/ungoogled-
chromium](https://github.com/Eloston/ungoogled-chromium)

